# Insulating Rafter In Garage? Soffit Vents Only



## cr0ntab (Nov 26, 2017)

Did you ever figure out what direction you were going to go with this?

I have a very similar situation and I'm leaning towards the DIY spray foam, haven't pulled the trigger yet though.


----------



## jstluise (Mar 13, 2018)

cr0ntab said:


> Did you ever figure out what direction you were going to go with this?
> 
> I have a very similar situation and I'm leaning towards the DIY spray foam, haven't pulled the trigger yet though.


I think I've given up on the idea of insulating my garage. I've just got too many other projects and while having an insulated garage would be nice, the benefit of it just doesn't outweigh the work/cost I'd have to put in.

I didn't get much of a response from the forums about insulating the rafters, but from everything I've seen/read, the spray foam would be the only option if you want to do it right and keep that space open. Otherwise you would block it off and turn it into an attic like I mentioned in my first post. If I was more gung-ho about doing it, I'd lean towards the spray foam for my particular application just because I don't want to add unsightly vents to my roof.

Let me know what you decide to do!


----------

